# Kong (aka Godzilla) - Update and more pictures



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thought I'd start a new thread to share pictures and updates about Kong (a.k.a. Godzilla - as nicknamed by Dave & I). For thos unfamiliar with how we came to have this adorable and fiesty winter guest, check out the original thread in the Adoption forum - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/white-king-pigeon-30268.html

Kong is doing quite well! We've added a few toys to his room and he no longer goes in the cage at night - seems to be quite cozy sleeping on top of the old mattress protector I have folded up on the floor under one of the windows. And since he can't fly just yet it's perfectly safe around the floor area.

He's had another bath in our bath tub and enjoyed a few of the warmer afternoon's on the deck... though he still seems a bit confused as to what to do out there  

Any suggestions on what I can add to his food or water to speed up good feather condition is appreciated! I know a good moult will help a great deal, but if there's anything I should be adding in the meantime - let me know. He is getting a vit. supplement on his feed three times a week (Zoo Med's Avian Plus) in addition to Oyster Shell and Hi-Cal grit. Also getting ACV in his water 3 times a week.

Onto some pictures  The full album is posted at http://picasaweb.google.com/Dezirrae/KongNov2008#

I'm coming to get you.........................................................................................Gottchya!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm really getting into this preening stuff!









AND I'm gonna be flying before you know it!









How can you resist me? I'm just so cute....


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dezi, Kong looks beautiful! He won't want to leave your pigeon palace to come live here in a loft 

Thanks for the updates We can't wait til he comes to live with us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

in that first picture he really does look like a Kong lol  do you feel the earth move when he walks hehe


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks  Oh yeah - you can hear him walking around when you're in the room with him! And when he's doing to his roo-coos you can hear him all the way upstairs  Quite the manly man Dave & I joke.

Robin - when he gets to your place he's gonna be in heaven and not think twice about leaving here. I can tell he is so looking forward to being with other pigeons and having some real "quality time" with his own kind. My foot and arm are no substitute for the real thing


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw, Dez, I had missed the first thread about Kong. What a gorgeous bird he is. I have to agree that he doesn't "quite" look like a King - seems to me the head does look more like a Runt. Do you have scales that you could weigh him? Be interesting to see how much he weighs because he looks HUGE.

I expect you will shed some tears when he has to leave you but we also know he is going to a great home with Robin.

Dez, many kudos to you for taking him in. This is one lucky pigeon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

His body looks as big as a chicken!....what a bigun...very cute that he come up to you....


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

I especially love that first picture, it's like he's stomping around like Godzilla  his name and alias both really suit him! What a cute big boy Kong is, thanks for sharing


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

all i know is Sophie was VERY interested in this thread--especially the pictures.....


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG Bill - If I showed him Sophie's picture I'd probably NEVeR get him away from the computer! Especially the one of her warming herself in front of the fire... we'd be hearing major roo-cooing all night long 

Maggie - I'm going to try to weigh him again tomorrow, but the vet records that Audra dropped off with me have him at around 447 g. (I think) in mid-October. It'll be interesting to see if he's put on some weight since then. He sure is quite an armful - but (amazingly) calms right down when being held.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow he's a big guy...it'd be funny if you took a picutre of him standing near a minature town. that'd be be like... 'aah! giant pigeon!'

trees falling over....buildings losing peices of brick and other materials...parents taking kids off the street...lol...sorry the idea was too funny.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> *the vet records that Audra dropped off with me have him at around 447 g.* (I think) in mid-October. It'll be interesting to see if he's put on some weight since then. He sure is quite an armful - but (amazingly) calms right down when being held.


Hi Dez, 

This is a pretty light weight runt then but perhaps it was just because he/she was malnourished/underweight at the time of capture. A robust and healthy homer would/should easily weigh this much.

My hand raised giant runt pigeons were over 700 grams when I brought them home from Mary's (at nearly 2 months old) and were very thin for their size. At this point in their lives they were able to fly quite well.

Kong looks quite large in the photos, but photos can be deceiving. Perhaps he's not a runt then (going by weight) but even for a King pigeon, he would be considered severely underweight. Do let us know what he weighs currently and when you can get this info...I'm curious as well.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Brad - Guess I should have checked the records before trying to post from memory  That'll teach me. When they weighed him in Oct. 2008 he was 811 g. I just tried to weigh him now and though he wouldn't stand very still (go figure huh? ) the scale seemed to fluctuate between 780 and 809 (depending on how hard he was "nibbling" on my fingers). I'll take a look around later to see if I have any type of basket contraption that will keep him quieter so I can get a more accurate weight. Sorry for the confusion 

BD - I love that idea - I'm not that good with photoshop, but it would be a funny picture to try and make - LOL... thanks for the idea!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Bill, I can certainly understand Sophie's attraction to the STUDLY Kong! 

Do we have the start of a long distance computer "romance" comin' up??  

AND, Kong couldn't find a more lovely hen than Sophie!!

Ahhhhh, pigeon love....

With those weights, sounds like a Giant Runt to me or another of the larger breeds! BIG BOY, that Kong!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, I thought the same as Brad but with weights that you just mentioned, this big guy has to be a Runt! I know it sounds silly but his facial expression looks different from the Kings we have had. All I know is, he sure is purty......


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> His body looks as big as a chicken!....











Say it again, say it again. I'll kung fu you!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad you like the photo idea Dezi, thanks...


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Wow he's a big guy...it'd be funny if you took a picutre of him standing near a minature town. that'd be be like... 'aah! giant pigeon!'
> 
> trees falling over....buildings losing peices of brick and other materials...parents taking kids off the street...lol...sorry the idea was too funny.


Great idea lol I'd love to see that too!  Perhaps someone could photoshop it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

the best I could do on short notice


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

...LoL....me laughing very hard!.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

..................


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> the best I could do on short notice



OMG!!! He is a BIG fella  

Looks like we'll be building another loft come spring!


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL! I love it! May I save it on my computer Dezirrae and LokotaLoft? It's such a cute picture!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Not bad...lol...oh no giant pigeon!

*Godzilla roar*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHhEaGMV5fE


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!  That is hysterical LokotaLoft! I'm gonna have to print that out & hang it in his room.... LOL.... hehheeee....

penname - you're welcome to save a copy as far as I'm concerned - Lokota is the one who did the work though! 

Too funny


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lokota, absolutely perfect!!!

LOL, that would make a terrific poster. Birddogg, great idea.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> the best I could do on short notice


That is great! I put it on my desttop.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thought everyone would enjoy this video  Is Kong trying to romance the stuffed animal??? He's been doing this all day today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSl6N79SOyk


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dang! he's got a deep voice...kinda like Barry White.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

you can have at the picture lol I just made it for fun so enjoy it anyone that wants to use it  oh and wowacording to that video I think kong needs a girl friend hehe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I LOVE Barry White!! I'll listen to his voice AND songs ANY time! Then, again, I'm a "romantic!"

LOVE THE PICTURE, LOKOTA LOFT!! Absolutely TERRIFIC!! I remember those old "Godzilla" movies! ROFL   

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

It's been a bit since I gave everyone an update on Kong so since I've been sorting through pictures & videos I thought now's a good time!

He's doing wonderfully! Has the whole downstairs bedroom to himself and is free to wander about in there all the time. He seems to prefer the full size bed now that he's learned to fly short distances 

I also try to bring him upstairs for a couple hours while the cats nap. So he is getting a bit spoiled... but I promise Robin - I'm trying to NOT spoil him too much  It is difficult not to though - he's such a sweetie and just gets so excited whenever he sees me. 

Here's some photos from earlier this month:























Other pictures too at http://picasaweb.google.com/Dezirrae/KongJanuary2009#


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

And a few videos too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFUm5sa2RHg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7m7KDQpKRE

This last one is a little long, and my video skills aren't great - but it's cute 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOYiTahTcrg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He's so big! I'll bet it will be hard to let him go.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

It's gonna be VERY hard letting him go Charis - he's turned out to be much more affectionate than I expected. Only thing that makes it not so bad is I know he's going to paradise for pigeons and will be so much more happy when he gets to Robin's place  He soooooo needs others to socialize with. I feel bad not letting him socialize with Pidge & Hope but I don't want some kind of bond to develop between them all. I just don't think that would be kind to any of them.

Oh - I also have a few new pictures of Pidge & Hope at my Picassa site as well as a new video of the two of them (demonstrating how protective Hope is of Pidge & their eggs).... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omAf3Bcxj5k


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are so cute. Great set up they've got. Love the nest box.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a handsome guy.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I was just wondering to myself about kong so Im happy to see this update ,thankyou


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I see some of this was posted back in Nov. Either I AM getting old and can't remember or missed it all together..........LOL..........either one is possible I guess. 
Kong is just beautiful. Enjoyed the videos. He's quite the character.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dez Kong looks so beautiful  I know its going to be tough on you, and maybe even Dave, when Kong comes here. Sounds like he's live'n high on the hog with you.
I'm glad he's flying more so he'll be able to fit in better with the other pigeons. 
We are all looking forward to meeting him.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Kong is SO adorable! He reminds me of another certain large white pigeon....

I understand how hard it must be for you to let him go, but I know too that he is going to "Pidge Disneyland!" One thing I often am concerned with regarding Sophie is if she is lonely being an "only pigeon." I try hard to give her lots of attention and company, but I realize I am not another pigeon. 

Pidge & Hope are adorable too! Such a committed couple!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

wow,what a big pretty pige!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Dez, I saw your update this morning and didn't have a chance to look at the pictures or videos then but I hurried in tonight so I could look at them. I enjoyed them tremendously. 

Kong really is huge and so handsome. He and Sophie would make a handsome couple but I know he is going to a wonderful home with Robin and I know she will keep us updated on how he is doing and take lots and lots of pictures for us.....hint, hint, Robin. 

Pidge and Hope are precious and look so cute on their nest.

Many thanks.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Dez, 

Somehow I missed Kong the first time around too. Went back to the original thread and I agree he is a Giant Runt. What a handsome bird. His personality really comes across in the pictures and video. I really enjoyed them. He really can puff out that crop.

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I’ve been reading your comments to Kong - he’s getting quite the ego  LOL. 

He’s moaning up a storm already - probably wondering where breakfast is. 


nbdyuknow said:


> Kong is SO adorable! He reminds me of another certain large white pigeon....
> 
> I understand how hard it must be for you to let him go, but I know too that he is going to "Pidge Disneyland!" One thing I often am concerned with regarding Sophie is if she is lonely being an "only pigeon." I try hard to give her lots of attention and company, but I realize I am not another pigeon.
> 
> Pidge & Hope are adorable too! Such a committed couple!!


Thanks Bill! I think Sophie is 100% happy based on all the pictures I see. You have her out with you all the time - I’m not doing that with Kong since I don’t want to encourage a relationship with either Pidge or Hope. Seems to me that Sophie sure thinks of you as a pigeon J 

Pidge & Hope both say thank you too - they are committed (in all senses of the word… heheheee…)



Margarret said:


> He really can puff out that crop.


It’s sooooo funny you mentioned that Margaret! Kong decided it was bath day yesterday (which is always fun - only place he fits is our bath tub  ). I wish I’d thought to take pictures after while he was drying. He started he moaning (normal), but it looked especially funny since he was still very wet and his crop was just puffed to the max! I’ll have to try and get a picture next time.

I’d best get him his breakfast now before he starts wing slapping the door. Thanks again everyone for your comments!v


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*He's on his way to Robin*

Haven't updated about Kong is awhile - he's been quite the wonderful guest all winter. If I had more room here he may have turned into a full time guest.

But as of this evening he's on his way to Robin's in WI. Looking forward to some real pigeon socializing and of course continued spoiling under Robin's loving care 

Here's some pictures just before we left this afternoon... excuse the dander - he's been molting up a storm!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Here I come Robin!!!









Are we there yet???


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

He's peeping out the box...and has that expression, as if to say....."Ummm, Hello... up there....Mom, Am I in trouble....What'd I do??" It must have been tearful happy and sad to say, "see you later"..(I stink @ goodbye).. wish those moments never came..... Has he arrived to Robin yet? or still in route??? I wish him and Robin a BIG Welcome Home to the big Guy and his new home.....

Post edit... ahhh I see now that he IS still in route... Bless his heart, I'll be waiting to hear of his safe arrival keep us updated Dez!!!!! Many hugs!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like you did a fine job of making his box comfy. Bless your heart, Dez.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh oh!! ANOTHER nail biter!!

Robin...YOU MUST LET US KNOW WHEN KONG ARRIVES!!

Talk about all of us (you and Dave, of course!) sitting on pins and needles!!

Can't WAIT to see how KONG does in his new home and who he finds as a mate!!

VERY EXCITING!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi  &
Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe (also watching with bated beaks!)


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*He made it*

Happy to report that Kong is resting comfortably in his new home with Robin. I talked to her about an hour ago and would have posted the good news sooner if my job hadn't interferred with my time  Imagine that huh? LOL.

Robin said he looks great - well as great as a molting Giant Runt pigeon can look anyway  and is hanging out taking in all the new surroundings and animals.

Looking forward to pictures from Robin later on this evening or tomorrow


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Great news! Best wishes for Kong in his new home with Robin! But you're gonna miss him like mad, Dez!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, we know you will miss him terribly, Dez...but...I just have to say...


*YAHOO!! HE MADE IT!!*

Now, there's a load off my mind!!

MANY THANKS FOR SHARING THE GOOD NEWS, DEZ!

I know Robin will post pics and update when she can!!

CONGRATS, ROBIN!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw, Dez, I'm sad and happy. Sad because I know you and Dave are. Happy because he went to Robin who is terrific. I know she's very happy to have him.

Looks like he traveled in style and great comfort. Big, big hug to you cause I know you are going to miss him!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I must say thanks everyone for thinking of how Dave & I feel... of course we'll miss him. I still hear imaginary cooing from downstairs. But I can't really be sad. He has the life he needs and deserves with Robin and he will now have lots of other pigeons and such a variety of animals to socialize with... I am just thrilled (much much more than sad).


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*A happy safe landing!*

YIPPIE..... I am so glad he made it SAFE!!!! and I agree with the others he most certainly traveled in first class comfort..... SO SWEET you are... for sending him with such love Dez... 

AND for Robin.... PICTURES....pretty please, after your done giving him all the snuggles... He is just so sweet, and I am glad he has such a great forever home... Happy beginings always make me smile! 
CONGRATS to you all.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BTW, just a tidbit my Vet metioned when I said that Squeaks seemed to having a "dandruff" problem. He said give him more baths...he was right...works!

AND, if I want to really make sure he gets a good "soaking," I put him in the shower and let the water "rain" on him!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*New photos*

Sorry it has taken a couple of days to get pics posted but as you can imagine the work is never done around here

Kong settled in very quickly. I had no idea that he was soooo big! We had him out the same night as his arrival to let him stretch his wings and get to know us. 

Of course I couldn't wait to start taking pictures...

The 1st. one is of our pet Egyptian Swift Gabbi, just to show the size difference of the two breeds.
The 2nd. one is when Kong decided he wanted to explore Pinkies cage, a feral hen we took in, and my daughters ringneck dove sitting on the couch is wondering what the heck Kong is.
And the last pic is Kong fighting with my daughters slipper, he really hated her shoe!

Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hes huge!glad he is likeing new home


----------

